# lost green jackson allstar on the eagle, co



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Vail Mountain Rescue and Eagle River Fire pulled a green Jackson All Star kayak out of the Eagle River today after receiving numerous reports about it from other boaters. The boat has no name or number on it. There is a Deso/Gray permit tag which states "Permit # 185, R-5, K-2, 9." If this is yours it's located at the Vail Mountain Rescue Cache in Edwards. Call Vail Dispatch's non-emergency number (970.479.2201) for pick-up. The kayak was located by the Reserve in Edwards.

Please write your name and number on your boats.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

from another post on the Buzz


----------



## andyguy (Oct 21, 2014)

I am pretty sure i have your palyer straight shaft paddle i found on the eagle in avon-edwards


----------



## andyguy (Oct 21, 2014)

970-390-4030


----------

